# يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورك --- كتالوجات ورسم الوحدات اوتوكاد



## م/زيكو تك (13 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


:31:جميع الكتالوجات+صور حقيقيه:::الخاصه بـــ:​ 

rooftop Package Unit
+ 
chiller
+
Fan Coil Unit
+
Condensing Unit Heat Pump 
+
Large Split Systems
+
Cooling Coil Only 
+
Gas Furnace 
+
Water Source Heat Pump 
+
Roomtop Cooling Only 
+
Controls
+
Air Cooled Chiller Scroll Compressor
*+*
*Water Cooled Chiller Centrifugal*
*+*
*Gas Engine Centrifugal Chiller*
*+*
*Steam Turbine Centrifugal Chiller*
*+*
*Water Cooled Chiller Screw ICE*
*+*
*Dual Compressor Centrifugal Chiller*
*+*
*High Head Centrifugal (Heat Pump*
*+*
*Single Effect Absorption Steam*
+
:63:الرسم الهندسي لها اوتوكاد بالابعاد
+​ 
:85:توصيات في التطبيق والتصميم من اشهرالمصنّعين 
+​ 

:81:شرح جميع اجزاء الكنترول وتركيبه​ 




اضغط على الصوره لتحصل على كل ماسبق:56:​ 


​


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أبريل 2009)

كبيير يا زيكو و الكبير كبير


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2009)

و عوده الى الثوره الزيكويه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 أبريل 2009)

زيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو

حبيب الملاييـــــــــــــن


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## AtoZ (13 أبريل 2009)

والله جميل هذا الموقع-- ماعندك التكييف الشباك والميني اسبليت حق يورك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 أبريل 2009)

atoz قال:


> والله جميل هذا الموقع-- ماعندك التكييف الشباك والميني اسبليت حق يورك؟؟؟؟؟


 
والله يا اخي الكريم هذا ما املك ولكن ان حصلت على طلبك سوف اعرضه بأذن الله


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (13 أبريل 2009)

ضربه معلم صحيح يا زيكو يا لاعيب


----------



## السيد صابر (14 أبريل 2009)

نااااااااااااايس يا زيــــــــــكووووو تســـــــــــلممممممم


----------



## A.MEGUD (14 أبريل 2009)

مكشورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (14 أبريل 2009)

هايل وجارى التحميل مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (14 أبريل 2009)

زيكو الكبير والنص نص نص والصغير ميعرفوش هو


----------



## ابو الحروف 1 (14 أبريل 2009)

جدا مشكور مهندس زيكو


----------



## afou2d (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا زيكو بجد مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى


----------



## الطموني (15 أبريل 2009)

متميز يا زيكو بارك الله فيك


----------



## mech_mohamed (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الرابط ؟
لكن واجب الشكر لك ومن فضلك تحقق من وجود الرابط


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (22 أبريل 2010)

*مصر الحبيبه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إخواني الأفاضل أنار الله طريقك العلم لكم وهداكم إلي صراطه المستقيم
وجعل كل مجهوداتكم هذه خالصتا لله تعالى لأن ماكان لله دام وإتصل وما كان لغير الله إنقطع وإنفصل
وأنتهز الفرصه ان اهنئكم وجميع القائمين علي هذا العمل بميلادهذا العمل الطيب المبارك14/4 والذى 
يشرفني انه نفس ميلادي وأرجوا المزيد من السهوله واليسر للتمكن من الإستفادة 
مثل عرض جداول تشمل عمليات حفظ الخضروات والفاكهة ومدة حفظها بالثلاجات وكذلك السعه 
طن /حصان أوكيلووات من كل منتج (بطاطس أو.........)
ارجوا ان تكون رغبتي هذة غير مرهقه وفقكم الله إلي ما فيه الخير والرشادً 
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
:56:​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 أبريل 2010)

هكذا يكون العطاء مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## خادم محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا صديقي


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (26 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا باشا


----------



## شريف حداد (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخوانى


----------



## faissal djouambi (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (4 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (4 يوليو 2010)

إخواني الأعزاء فتح الله عليكم من العلم النافع ماينفنا وينفعكم بالخير في الدنيا والأخرة 
أرجوا ان تدلوني علي جداول حفظ الخضروات والفاكهه شامله زمن التخزين والقدره اللازمه لكل طن وزن من المنتج 
ولسيادتكم وكل من ساهم في هذا العمل خالص شكري وإحترامي وتقديري​


----------



## eng_alex (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر اولا على المجهود بس ياريت تضع رؤابط شغالة


----------



## م.وسيم (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يا حلوين ... اولا مشكورين على الجهد الراقي جدا 

واذا امكن رفع الملفات على موقع تاني لانو الموقع هاد نازل


----------



## atteya22272 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مكشورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جامد جدي 
الله ينور


----------



## عزت غنيم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزى الله خيرا زيــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــو تك


----------



## goor20 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## mechanical wheel (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## eehaboo (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الصورة؟؟؟


----------



## welding eng (3 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## تامر النجار (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## mitza (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور يا اخى*


----------



## انور82 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

يا كبيرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م احمد احمد (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## amanena26 (4 فبراير 2013)

الاخ الباشمهندس محمد جزاك الله خيرا وفعلا ودائما انك تفعل ما تقول حسب توقيعك ( تعلم العلم وعلمه .....الخ ) ومشكور والف مبروك على نيل هذه الدرجة العلمية وادعو الله ان يجعلك نور تمشى به على الارض وزادك الله نور على نور


----------



## tomfor (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورا جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng. Memo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

